# Lier des fichiers entre eux en AppleScript



## le.tof (10 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
Y a-t-il une solution en apple script pour lier des fichiers entre eux. Je m'explique : je voudrais que certains fichiers ne puissent être copiés/déplacés/effacés qu'ensemble. Quand par exemple on fais un glissé déposer d'un fichier ses fichiers liés suivent automatiquement ; pareil si on fait une copie avec le terminal, etc...
Merci, A+


----------



## iDanGener (10 Août 2022)

le.tof a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Y a-t-il une solution en apple script pour lier des fichiers entre eux. Je m'explique : je voudrais que certains fichiers ne puissent être copiés/déplacés/effacés qu'ensemble. Quand par exemple on fais un glissé déposer d'un fichier ses fichiers liés suivent automatiquement ; pareil si on fait une copie avec le terminal, etc...
> Merci, A+


Bonjour,
Les mettre dans un dossier et, au besoin, déplacer le dossier?


----------



## le.tof (10 Août 2022)

iDanGener a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Les mettre dans un dossier et, au besoin, déplacer le dossier?


Peux pas, les fichiers doivent être dans le même dossier et ils y en a beaucoup, par contre les fichiers à lier ont le même nom mais pas la même extension.


----------

